# Storm Chaser or Selling door-to-door?



## Moshe22

Hi my name is Moses and i am going to start selling roofs for a company, of course i will learn along the way but wanted someone to point me in the right direction.

Which one is more profitable? 

If "Storm Chaser" is more profitable what should i need to know? like insurance, customer, if the paper work takes too long, how much are commissions, etc 

If selling "Door-to-door" is more profitable what should i need to know? like commission, paper work that the customer needs, etc.

Thank you


----------



## jimsonburg

Whatever product you sell but, most important are give satisfaction service to customer it will help you get more profit and more business.


----------



## Ed the Roofer

Storm chasing will inevitably require alot of door-to-door canvassing for radius perimeter successes based on prior sales leads acquired, so get knowledgeable about that aspect regardless.

Ed


----------



## Moshe22

jimsonburg said:


> Whatever product you sell but, most important are give satisfaction service to customer it will help you get more profit and more business.


 
Thanks for your reply



jimsonburg said:


> Storm chasing will inevitably require alot of door-to-door canvassing for radius perimeter successes based on prior sales leads acquired, so get knowledgeable about that aspect regardless..
> 
> Ed


Thank you very much for your input. so if a storm chaser will require alot of door-to-door canvassing, how do you sell roofs otherwise?

Thanks


----------



## Ed the Roofer

Referrals, Word Of Mouth, Perimeter Radius Marketing, Job Signs, Flyers, Web Site, Local newspaper service directory ads, yellow page ads, friends and family spoke connections, etc...

Ed


----------



## larryb

What is your experience thus far? The term "storm chaser" can be interpreted in numerous ways. No matter how you slice it however, earning money as a sales person requires lots of hard work but it can also be very rewarding.  "Ed" mentioned many of the ways to get new customers.

Any installation experience? If so, that will put you way ahead of others who only sell. If no install experience, ask the boss if you can spend a bit of time once in a while watching how things actually go on and learn the parts and the process (just don't drive the installers nuts - leave some breathing room). 

If you go to work for a "storm chaser" (a company that travels from state to state - chasing storms) be very careful and make sure that everything the company "promises" you is in writing and signed. You can also do a search on the net. You might even want to have an attorney look over the paperwork to make sure everything is in order.

Also, take a good sales training class if you havn't done so already and take advantage of insurance claims specific training.

Good Luck!


----------



## Roofmaster417

larryb said:


> Any installation experience? If so, that will put you way ahead of others who only sell. If no install experience, ask the boss if you can spend a bit of time once in a while watching how things actually go on and learn the parts and the process
> [/QUOTE}
> 
> 
> That is very important because I have never sold a roof without explaining the build process.Very rarely (if at all) will you knock on the door only to have the customer who you have never met answer it with a plate of sandwiches in one hand and a pen in the other.Learn the roofing process and become familiar with the products most popular for that area.,the last thing you want to do is to try and convince them that IKO is a shingle.:laughing:
> You will learn to make the salesmanship as uncomplicated as possible.,you have to give off the vibe(lack of a better word) that its in their best interest to have you handle the insurance claim and that you will be there every step of the way,(so to speak).,door knocking was a pain in the arse.,I went to OKC last summer and got a crash course in salesmanship and guts and nerves.I have never knocked on anyones door ever except if my neighbors dog got out or something but to sell a roof? I thought it was intrusive and I thought it was along the lines of a scavenger.,but my first week I was ready to go home.,then it occured to me that if I don't do it someone actually more than lots of somebodies (OKC 20,000 roofers 1st week) But I calmed down and started settling in the mind set that I am going to help these people and they need me here.,so I started selling and it was a rush.,2nd week I sold 5 and was consistent the duration of selling.You have to believe in yourself thats first and foremost,then you have to believe in the company that will be performing the installs and last you have to believe in your products and once its all said and done you evaluate the the overall project and if you can be honest with yourself, that you did your job and can walk away knowing that you were honest and you abided and followed through with the terms/agreements that were reached in your contract then you did your job. Good Luck
> ________
> MEDICAL MARIJUANA DOCTOR


----------



## Tropical Roofing

Moshe22 said:


> Hi my name is Moses and i am going to start selling roofs for a company, of course i will learn along the way but wanted someone to point me in the right direction.
> 
> Which one is more profitable?
> 
> If "Storm Chaser" is more profitable what should i need to know? like insurance, customer, if the paper work takes too long, how much are commissions, etc
> 
> If selling "Door-to-door" is more profitable what should i need to know? like commission, paper work that the customer needs, etc.
> 
> Thank you


Neither. Buy quality leads and sell yourself first. The money will come later. You dont need to be a storm chaser or go door to door. When was the last time you bought a product from someone that came to your door? Also remember that you wont sell every person you come in contact with so learn how to overcome rejections and read up and learn on how to overcome "door kills". Thats 60-70% of your sales. Good Luck!

How have you been doing since you started last year?


----------



## daviddeschaine

*Many People Make A Huge Income With Just Canvassing!*

Hey Moshe22,

*I met a contractor name Tony in Fargo North Dakota several years ago*, and all he does is canvassing, and his business does millions of dollars a year in sales. *It works, and your marketing costs can be cut in half.*

*Door-To-Door is a great way to generate work* only in the areas you would like to work in, and you can target the style of homes you would like to work on - And most of the homes were built at the same time in the neighborhood so they will all need a roof installed at the same time!



Moshe22 said:


> Hi my name is Moses and i am going to start selling roofs for a company, of course i will learn along the way but wanted someone to point me in the right direction.
> 
> Which one is more profitable?
> 
> If "Storm Chaser" is more profitable what should i need to know? like insurance, customer, if the paper work takes too long, how much are commissions, etc
> 
> If selling "Door-to-door" is more profitable what should i need to know? like commission, paper work that the customer needs, etc.
> 
> Thank you


----------



## kadesmith

I spent two years doing door to door type sales. First I highly recommend that if you are shy, get over it! You have to be able to talk with people. The people that seem most willing to talk were the ones that were out in their yards already. Stop and help them do whatever they are doing and talk with them. Kind of builds a friendship and they see you aren't just there to make a sell. If you're storm chasing, there is a good chance you'll find lots of people doing yard work.


----------



## Roofmaster417

kadesmith said:


> The people that seem most willing to talk were the ones that were out in their yards already. Stop and help them do whatever they are doing and talk with them.


 
I did that last summer in OKC, I seen this lady pullup and I just finished talking to the neighbor she popped her trunk and I asked her if I could help carry her groceries.I didn't get the roof but I got 2-across the street.


----------



## kadesmith

Did helping her carry her groceries help you convert the 2 across the street or was it plain coincidence?


----------



## ultimateconstruction

jimsonburg said:


> Whatever product you sell but, most important are give satisfaction service to customer it will help you get more profit and more business.


strategies in marketing your product won't be really effective if the impression of the buyer over your service won't be good. make sure you'll establish good business demeanor over your client, in that way, quality of the product + quality of your service is guaranteed. that's how we treat each and everyone of our customers in ultimate construction.


----------



## DaveBrooks380

You must have a great product, great service, but most importantly a great price. No matter where you go, roofing is one of the most competitive industries out there. That being said, door to door and storm chasing go hand in hand. If you are going to follow storms, you will be canvassing neighborhoods that have been hit by the storm. You will want to establish relationships with people in the neighborhood. Once they are comfortable with you, they will refer their neighbors to you. This is where storm chasing can be extremely lucrative. 1 lead may refer 3 more to you.


----------

